# The BEST laundry soap ever! Thanks Tilly!



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

A few months ago I posted a thread for laundry soap recipes.
Tilly posted one that I've been using, and it rocks!
Gets cloth diapers shiny white, washes my husbands 2 day dried on blood stain right off (he has a lot of random accidents!) and gets rid off dirt and grease!
I just thought I'd share it with you guys. Tilly's recipe called for Kirks, but I changed the soap because I wanted something natural with no animal products.

a stock pot half full of water heating on stove 
add 2 grated bars Kiss My Face pure olive soap
after fully dissolved, add 1 1/2 cups borax
stir till dissolved, still heating
add 1 1/2 cups washing soda
stir till dissolved
keep stirring and bring your temp up, if you go too fast it will bubble over
pull your spoon out for a few seconds and look for the beginnings of a boil
as soon as you see a bubble from the boiling, immediately grab the pot ( with pot holders!!) and dump into a 5 gallon bucket half full of hot water. Fill the bucket up the rest of the way with hot water, let set until gelled.

After it gels, I reach into the bucket with a wire wisk and whip it around. 1/2 cup per large load ( is there any other kind?) in the machine.

Tilly added:
"Now, there are as many ways of doing this as there are people doing it, this recipe had to be tweaked each time we moved because the change in water. Write down exactly what you did right after you get the lid on, believe me, you won't remember next month when it's time to make another bucket, and find the right proportions for your situation......"


----------



## Tilly (Oct 16, 2007)

Glad I could help!!! I just bought a front loader ( my 17 yr old washer died) and thought I would need to go to the special detergent to save the warranty, hubby demanded to go back to homemade within the first week. There's just something very gratifying, too, about making your own. Enjoy those cloth diapers ( and the little one wearing them! )

Tilly


----------



## marinemomtatt (Oct 8, 2006)

Was at the Dentist office this morning and a commercial came on suggesting that folks STOP using scented storebought laundry soap, they said the scented detergents cause allergies, breathing difficulties, skin rashes...
Well DUH! That's why we make our own, Right!?...~lol~...


----------

